# Label design feedback solicitation



## thesecurityeagle (Jun 21, 2016)

New labels and new business model for 2023. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

If that label goes on the "side" of a bottle (rather than the 'top'), perhaps consider adding some verbiage to separate _your_ honey from the box store honey.

"Our honey is produced by our bees flying within a few miles of our apiary in York, SC" perhaps ... or "Our honey produced locally in York SC has been strained, but never heated beyond 110 degrees F" kind of thing. Adjust to your actual process. But find a way to show that you are _different_ from the rest ...


----------



## thesecurityeagle (Jun 21, 2016)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> If that label goes on the "side" of a bottle (rather than the 'top'), perhaps consider adding some verbiage to separate _your_ honey from the box store honey.
> 
> "Our honey is produced by our bees flying within a few miles of our apiary in York, SC" perhaps ... or "Our honey produced locally in York SC has been strained, but never heated beyond 110 degrees F" kind of thing. Adjust to your actual process. But find a way to show that you are _different_ from the rest ...


That is good feedback! Thank you!


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

IF your honey is Raw, may want to mention that as well.
I am often asked "is this raw honey"

GG


----------



## plantman (May 30, 2020)

Agree with both above Raw and Made In America. Is a good selling point imo


----------



## lemmje (Feb 23, 2015)

Curious what the creature in the logo is and how you came up with it? Don't get me wrong, it looks cool, just wondering what it is.


----------



## mtnmyke (Apr 27, 2017)

Top notch feedback from others.

You can definitely optimize the space given, and format it to be visually pleasing.

I designed our labels and then transferred it over to Sticker Mule's online design tool. They made it really easy and affordable for me to switch to high quality labeling. I'd been using our die-cutter/plotter to make vinyl labels which took way too long.

Here is the front of our jars. On the top lid we use the standard "local" sticker from Mann Lake. We only sell our honey at shops in the county and people love it!


----------



## ShelleyStuart (Jan 4, 2010)

mtnmyke said:


> Top notch feedback from others.
> 
> You can definitely optimize the space given, and format it to be visually pleasing.
> 
> ...


Pretty. This wouldn't work in NY wihtout the weight and full address.


----------



## Johnnymms (Feb 7, 2020)

You need to eliminate all that unused space in the middle. The emblem needs to be bigger. The pure honey needs to be smaller. People will remember or recognize your product by what makes it unique. In my opinion that is what you want catch their eye with. If pure honey is the biggest thing on the label you're only going to catch the eye of people who know they are looking for honey. Like another user asked "what is the emblem of?" That's clearly the eye catching part of your label. It would be nice if your business name was printed in a unique way as well. A stylized font in a larger type face would further set your jar apart from the others. So, in my opinion, larger emblem, larger business name, smaller pure honey all in ratios that are visually pleasing and use up that dead space in the middle.


----------



## Jack Grimshaw (Feb 10, 2001)

Include your phone number in a font larger than your address.
We get many new customers for our back door sales who give us a call because they bought honey at a seasonal farm stand or saw the jar at a friends house.
We prefer people calling first and have a regular clientele who call and say hi and ask for "x" number of "x" size.We give them a dollar total and they pick up at a mutually agreed time.

I do not like people showing up unannounced in my driveway.
You may think differently if you have an honor stand but I live on a state road where you can't really see the house from the street and no close neighbors.


----------



## lemmje (Feb 23, 2015)

mtnmyke said:


> Here is the front of our jars....


That's a nice, clean label. I'm gonna have to take a look at Sticker Mule. Thanks for the info.


----------



## mtnmyke (Apr 27, 2017)

ShelleyStuart said:


> Pretty. This wouldn't work in NY wihtout the weight and full address.


For how CA is with most things, this is the opposite with bees and honey.

Obviously adjust for your area and regulations...


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Do you need “USDA Grade A”?


----------



## ErMurazor (Jan 28, 2019)

mtnmyke said:


> Top notch feedback from others.
> 
> You can definitely optimize the space given, and format it to be visually pleasing.
> 
> ...


I am also in California and I know there are some...more complex labeling requirements as well as bottling requirements if you sell through shops and what not. I'd be curious if you had any info on that. I have been approached by a local tack and feed store about selling honey but am hesitant to get involved with all of those regulations. I was wondering if you had an additional back label, if you've had issues on the bottling regulations, etc. I'd be ok with PMs if you prefer too!

Thank you!


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

ErMurazor said:


> I am also in California and I know there are some...more complex labeling requirements as well as bottling requirements if you sell through shops and what not.


I haven't lived in California for many years, but as I understand it, bees and honey are largely regulated on a _county_ level. As you seem to live in Marin County, here is a place to start:





Food Program: Cottage Food Operations - Community Development Agency - County of Marin


County of Marin - Environmental Health Services - Food Program: Cottage Food Operations



www.marincounty.org


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

ErMurazor said:


> I am also in California and I know there are some...more complex labeling requirements as well as bottling requirements if you sell through shops and what not. I'd be curious if you had any info on that. I have been approached by a local tack and feed store about selling honey but am hesitant to get involved with all of those regulations. I was wondering if you had an additional back label, if you've had issues on the bottling regulations, etc. I'd be ok with PMs if you prefer too!
> Thank you!


I was cited for not having honey weight in pounds and grams which I now have since that episode. A jealous competitor reported to Weights and Measures. One also needs enough info that you can be located. I have name and city. ON the lid I mark which town honey source located. There might also be requirements for the Cottage Foods Laws. I will deal with that when cited.


----------



## Fizbi (Feb 25, 2021)

Is that an image of a bear in your logo? If so, I would try to make it look more like a bear and maybe simplify it. To me it looks like a wild cat of some sort.
I agree with other comments on using the space and I would play with more fonts. Use no more than two different fonts.


----------

